# Four weeks to go!



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Some pictures of my expecting ladies. We're in the process of building them a new set of stables and they stood watching us the entire day. They're wonderful supervisors, making sure we do everything right. :laugh:


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty girls! Congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

bayouboergoats said:


> Pretty girls! Congrats and good luck!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Goats do make good supervisors and will let you know without a doubt if they think something is not quite right. You've got some really nice supervisors there.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

crocee said:


> Goats do make good supervisors and will let you know without a doubt if they think something is not quite right. You've got some really nice supervisors there.


Thank you. They stood around chewing their cud and passing gas. It was just like a real-life construction site. Lol!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

My girls are looking quite large today...lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

They are so adorable!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you. How are your babies doing?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

There good!! A week old today, they are learning to bounce!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Aww! I'm glad to hear it.  did you get much snow up where you are? We got barely anything in southern md! :/


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Marshmallows! Haha! They're so cute.


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Marshmallows! Haha! They're so cute.


Haha thanks. Wonder how much bigger they're gonna get.


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Wlschwallenberg said:


> Thank you. They stood around chewing their cud and passing gas. It was just like a real-life construction site. Lol!


Haha


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

We got maybe three inches but it didn't stay long at all!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

We still have quite a bit on the ground, enough to get tracked thru the dang house... Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goaties  Can't wait to see the kiddo's


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice goaties  Can't wait to see the kiddo's


Thank you. I am anxiously waiting! The new stables are something just to keep me busy and from going crazy waiting.. Haha!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

How are your girls doing?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

pygmymommy said:


> How are your girls doing?


Great! Looking like they're getting ready. We're on countdown- 3 weeks!! 

How are your goaties?


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

They are getting big! There new thing is playing king of mommy, one will jump on her back and the other will jump up and try to push the other off. Mind you, they do this while she's standing up! 

Im getting anxious to see your babies!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

That's hilarious! You have got to post some pictures of that! Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I try but never can get a clear picture, i will keep trying though!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol they do move around alot!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Im sure i already asked you this but what are your girls bred to?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

A Boer. So I will have all Boer babies and Alpine/Boer.


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Awwh!!! Sooo cute, i wanna see those floppy baby ears!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I will definitely be posting pictures! We have some friends coming over today to help us work on the new stables. I am so excited that the falling snow doesn't even bother me right now. Haha!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

How are your girls?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Getting close! I shaved their hind ends up today, and their udders are HUGE!! Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't wait any longer!! Mine are a month old now!! 

Sorry i don't have great pictures! Ill take better ones tomorrow!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

ERMAGHERD!!!! How cute are they?! I am getting ready to breed my Pygmy to a Nigerian Dwarf I cannot wait to have those babies.

I think I am driving my husband crazy because all I can talk about is goat stuff lately. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

If you do breed her you have to keep me updated!!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

I definitely will!


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

How are the girls?


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

They are holding on to them babies! 

Nothing yet. No discharge, one has super hard ligs still, the other's ligs have been gone for a month.

Full moon Monday, hoping that will move things along. Lol


----------



## pygmymommy (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, i think they need to go for a jog!


----------



## Wlschwallenberg (Jan 4, 2013)

Agreed, but I don't wanna go with them, it's cold and rainy, and I am sick. Hey! Maybe because I am sick they will go into labor!! Lol


----------

